# New to Martial Talk



## That One Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I am a new member of the martialtalk forums, as well as martial arts in general.

After spending a few weeks doing a lot of research and visiting different schools in the portland area, I decided to start taking courses at the academy of kung fu in South East Portland, which teaches Mo Duk Pai kung fu. I was wondering if anyone here has had any experiences either with mo duk pai or this school specifically and if you would share them with me.

Thanks very much.

That One Guy


----------



## Hawke (Jun 28, 2007)

Greetings Guy,

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MJS (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jun 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I think I know you. Your That One Guy!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Greetings, *That One*. Welcome to MT!


----------



## bydand (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!  Quick question, Which Portland?  OR, ME, MI, TX, AR...  Don't mean to be an idiot :wavey: but it comes so naturally to me.


----------



## Insley Stiles (Jun 28, 2007)

Greetings *TOG*,

Welcome to the forum. I've been here only a short time myself and have found it a great place for exchange of knowledge and the occasional chuckle. I hope you enjoy it!

Regards,
Ins


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh, good question.

Portland, Oregon. 

I thought I specified in my first post but guess not.

anyways, thanks for all the greetings


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome!



That One Guy said:


> Mo Duk Pai kung fu



Is this Fred King's school? I studied the art under his late student Charles Blodgett for a year, many years ago.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Guy.


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 30, 2007)

The academy is operated by Sifu Kyle Alexander, who recieved instruction from one of Fred Kings students. My experiences have been quite positive thus far 

Sorry to hear about the late Mr Blodgett. Even though I never knew him, gotta respect somthing that will inevitably happen to each and everyone one of us.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## BudoTiger (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Guy Welcome to MT!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Product of Pearl (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello to everyone. I stumbled across this website and decided to see what it was about.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2007)

Product of Pearl said:


> Hello to everyone. I stumbled across this website and decided to see what it was about.



Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Guy (1)


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Greetings and happy posting

B


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 19, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 26, 2007)

hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to both That one guy and Product of Pearl. Happy posting!


----------



## Shaderon (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

